# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  MPlayer

## tancja

*Оригинальное название:* MPlayer
*Операционная система:* Win Oll
*Год:* 2010
*Язык (интерфейса):* Английский

*Описание:* MPlayer - мультимедиа-сборник, содержащий последнюю версию соответствующего медиаплеера и всех необходимых компонент для воспроизведения файлов. Программа поддерживает практически все существующие форматы, имеет интуитивно понятный интерфейс, поддержку юникода, удобный установщик, огромное количество кодеков, а также всевозможные оптимизации для наилучшей совместимости с разным аппаратным обеспечением.

*turbo.to:* 
MPUI.2010-01-17.Full-Package.exe

----------


## artemkaxp

Хотите скопировать любимую музыку на телефон но не умещаетсяИИ Тогда качайте вот эту прогу http://letitbit.net/download/80180.8...setup.exe.html она способна сжать любую музыку с 1Гб до нескольки метров(мах200мб)

----------

